# Siena change from '05-'06



## LyncStar (May 1, 2005)

Why did Litespeed drop the carbon seat stays for '06? Any change in performance, handling, and/or ride as a result?


----------



## HerbertK (Sep 23, 2004)

LyncStar said:


> Why did Litespeed drop the carbon seat stays for '06? Any change in performance, handling, and/or ride as a result?


The carbon seatstays are really gone because we listen to our customers and also all the banter online. Several people had asked for all titanium bikes and we had built quite a few custom bikes where the geometry was unchanged but the customers had requested nonintegrated headtubes and all titanium stays.
There is nothing wrong with the carbon stays, it was more so "the polular flavor" that came and went.

There is indeed a ride and performance difference, but that is really due to the completely revamped tube shaping.

Hope this makes sense.

Herbert
Litespeed
www.litespeed.com


----------

